# (homemade) Clamp Idea.....



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll let the pictures do the explaining. This is something that just popped into my head today, and decided to mock it up in Google Sketchup. What are your thoughts?? (only one end of clamp shown. End with the "tightening up" part is not shown)

You wil not hurt my feelings - as even I'm not sure if this is practical, or would even work. Just wondering what you guys think. If not good for a clamp…good for anything else???


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know how you'll do the "tightening up" part of it, but it should work fine. It's like bench dogs and a bench vise.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

well I was thinking the other end could be done the same way, just with the bolt to tighten it up…..


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Adjustable stilts, maybe ?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I like it. Maybe a dowel through the lower part that extends down into the rail. A little more added strength and it can be taken out an moved with piece. That same part might want to be a bit further forward. If that makes sense. Just my $0.02….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess this falls into the "you'll never know until you try" category. It's a neat design, but I'm not sure how atrong it would be. Would the locking tabs break off as soon as you put significant pressure on them?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Charlie - I was kind of wondering if those tabs would be strong enough as well. Not sure about that


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

How about using ply for the tabbed parts and a strong hardwood for the central beam?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice colors the rest well?


> ?


?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

GMman, what do you know??


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

GMman, You must be colorblind based on that comment?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Dez - i'm guessing ply would work pretty well for the slots since it wouldnt expand and contract. Plus strips glued together like that should be pretty strong

The more i'm looking at this - the more I think its too complicated. Could make a clamp to work the same/better much easier than this….


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Not that complicated. It is similar to the clamps used on solid notched bars. It may prove to be stronger and more stable. Cut the two outside pieces with a "box joint jig"? The rest is glue up!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

an ofset cam lever might work 
for the clamping end
and a pin on a chain for the holding the tabs to the body

it should be medium duty clamp at least
good for tight jointed edges anyway

i take it you are paying attention 
to your chiropractic spine charts
similar styles

i like it

do you have anything in fuchsia
with a lemon lime trim


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree about the plywood for the rails if you make the jaws fromm hardwood you would have to make the outer cheeks with the grain running vertical & the inner slice horizontal (i.e.thick plywood) may wind up as costly as cheap aluminium bar clamps which are probably the equivalant in strength?? But it's good to be industrious
Best
Trevor


----------



## jkportis (Jan 15, 2011)

/What if you made this end (the one shown) fixed and the clamping end was the one that adjusted? That way you don't have to worry about a pin or anything to hold it in place and you can work from one end only.


----------

